
FFmpeg Programming Tutorial - manorwar8
https://github.com/leandromoreira/ffmpeg-libav-tutorial#learn-ffmpeg-libav-the-hard-way
======
brudgers
comments several months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21990181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21990181)

